# Rams horn snails



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

When I didn't need them, the rams bred like no body's business. I froze hundreds just to get rid of them. Now that I have assassin snails, the rams aren't breeding fast enough. Have a separate 10g for the snails, with a few feeder guppies. 

I feed them catfish pellets, pleco wafers, flake food and peas. What am I doing wrong, I haven't seen a tiny ram in weeks. I change 5g every other day and vacuum the gravel.

The tank was pretty much full of a plant. One that grows in substrate or floating. Gets long and has many branches with many needle like leaves. I pulled 99% out. Substrate is small gravel.

Any one had ideas on how to make them "get busy"???


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Any body have any ideas? ????


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You don't need snails to keep your assassins happy, if that's what you are trying to do. If the assassins are in a tank with fish, they will eat left over fish food. I'd be happy if I had no ramshorns, which I seem to have in all of my tanks except the one where the assassins breed. I move the assassins out to other tanks as needed to control the pest snails I get which include the tiny ramshorns, pond snails or MTS occasionally when I get new plants.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello vre...

Ramshorn snails breed according to the availability of food. If you want more snails then put more food into the tank. 

B


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Sue, I had assassins a few years ago. After they cleaned up the snails, I tried feeding them various feeds, but they all died. I prefer snails for food, but appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

B. I guess I will try to feed them more. I even have a piece of cuttle bone for them. I think they are wise as to what I want to do with them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Get 2 or 3 20 gallon longs and you will never run out of snails.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

In the interim, feed the assassins more meaty foods, earthworm, brine shrimp, blackworm pellets or flakes. I keep a specific tank of assassins because I like them and they do well as far as size and breeding.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am gonna order 10 assassin snails and I plan to keep them after they've done their job because I like them.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Fancy fish. Thanks for the idea of earthworms. It's still hot here, so they are readily available here. I will see about finding some and freezing them for winter. Will freeze one now and feed it to them to see if they will eat it or if the fish get it first.

Would you know where I could order earthworm pellets? 

Thanks again for your suggestion.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get earthworm pellets from kensfish. That's where I buy all my foods. Assassins will also eat frozen shrimp and bloodworms.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Susan. I will order a package of the earthworms. I have some frozen bloodworms that the fish don't seem to care for. 

I cleaned all 5 tanks, down to the bottom of the glass, this week. Found assassins in every one. I forgot I had put some in each tank. Thought I had them all out, but guess not. I found over a dozen little ones in the smaller tanks. I hope I got them all out of my red rams tank. No wonder I haven't seen any baby rams.  All are in the 40B tank now. Hopefully, I can keep them alive if I run out of snails. Might have to take some to my LFS.

Hope you are feeling on top of the world now.


----------

